# Paphiopedilum Hengduan Grace Henry



## Djthomp28 (Jul 27, 2020)

I so appreciate the reliable bloomers.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the photo. Nothing better than a reliable bloomer.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice blooming! Plant looks so healthy and well grown!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 28, 2020)

the dorsal reminds me of insigne.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 28, 2020)

Wow, pretty and pretty complex: Paphiopedilum Hengduan Grace Henry 

Thanks for posting, and congrats on the good growing.


----------



## KateL (Jul 28, 2020)

Very lovely!


----------



## Phred (Jul 28, 2020)

That’s a nice one... I’ve bloomed four so far and there can be quite a bit of variation based on what I’ve seen. The nicest one I’ve loomed is I bud now.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2020)

It is very nice as I've seen some not so pretty examples of this cross. Also I really like the photos. 
By the way, how big is the plant and the flower? More on the henry size or much larger?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the positive comments!



Happypaphy7 said:


> It is very nice as I've seen some not so pretty examples of this cross. Also I really like the photos.
> By the way, how big is the plant and the flower? More on the henry size or much larger?



The plant is a bit larger than my henry but nothing dramatic. The leaves are about 8-9 inches and the flower is a touch over 3.5 inches


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 29, 2020)

Nicely bloomed! Love the pink pouch dominant gene from the henryanum.


----------



## Phred (Jul 29, 2020)

The henryanum in Holgers breeding was a semi-album. Here’s a photo he gave me of the parents.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder that’s why the pink colour of pouch is not as strong then in this case?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks Phred! These parents makes a lot of sense.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice clump! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 31, 2020)

or where all the spots came from,,,,


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Thanks Phred! These parents makes a lot of sense.


Hi Djthomp28
Do you have pollen from this plant you would part with.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 20, 2020)

Sorry. I didn't see the pollen. I would be happy to save it for you next time, if you would like.


----------



## blondie (Sep 20, 2020)

Fantastic I have recently purchased a NFS, plant of this can't wait.


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Sorry. I didn't see the pollen. I would be happy to save it for you next time, if you would like.


Okay then... I'll just have to settle for a piece of your plant. Lol


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 20, 2020)

Phred said:


> Okay then... I'll just have to settle for a piece of your plant. Lol


 I will keep that in mind when I repot it!


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

Here’s the one I have in bloom now... yours would have been a good cross.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 21, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I so appreciate the reliable bloomers.
> 
> View attachment 21461
> View attachment 21462
> View attachment 21463


Beautiful plant, nicely grown, as well.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 22, 2020)

Gorgeous, Phred! You are correct. We missed a good opportunity.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 30, 2021)

Update:





@Phred Please let me know if you still want pollen.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 30, 2021)

Well done! The flower is beautiful  and the plant  is very healthy!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 30, 2021)

beautifully grown.
stake it a show it next time.


----------



## Phred (Sep 30, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 29817
> View attachment 29818
> ...


Definitely would like som pollen. I have one in bloom now and a couple more in bud. I’ll send my address via private post.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 2, 2021)

Very nice flower, Darlene. Though it isn't a pretty complex cross the flower is still 'open' and not such a bulldog type.


----------



## Don I (Oct 2, 2021)

Very pretty flowers.
Don


----------

